# Jersey Bass



## shamoo (Nov 19, 2007)

Here a little fellow I caught in the spring


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr. Shamoo - that is a very nice bass. Hmmm, let me guess, on a slider?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 20, 2007)

I caught this one on a Senko :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2007)

shamoo said:


> I caught this one on a Senko :shock:



Hey, you are working my side of the street :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL :lol:


----------



## redbug (Nov 20, 2007)

nice fish and I'm diggin the dad your fishin out of


Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Nov 20, 2007)

Theres two chained to a tree, something they let stay at the lake, they have one that has a milk carton for a rear seat


----------



## little anth (Nov 20, 2007)

nice one thats the first post i remeber from u on the bb. :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 20, 2007)

That was an incredable day my friend, I got pictures of a huge sunny my buddy caught that day also, it was like none stop. I dont think I'll have another day like that in my life. if I get an invite back, I certainly will try to duplicate it.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are a few from me: Jersey Bass!











Certainly not my biggest, but up there. The last pic of me in the grey sweatshirt was taken a couple years ago when my hair was out of control.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Loving the crawdad too. Nice fish Mr Shamoo.


----------

